
What is a good way to test maximum current?  - yiedyie
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/100363/what-is-a-good-way-to-test-maximum-current
======
gcb0
Using an arduino to test load? Nerd jokes are getting out of hand.

Answer is resistors+heatsinks. Or lightbulbs if in a tight budget.

~~~
lutusp
The problem with light bulbs is that their resistance changes wildly based on
applied voltage, so they're not very reliable indicators of power dissipation
unless you can measure both voltage and current and multiply them together in
real time.

A big resistor in a heat sink, yep, that's more like it.

